# black moss or fungi ?



## bebert (Oct 19, 2011)

i have piece of drift that have some kind of black moss growing is this a moss or not ? its really dark black n its growing like a moss
any idea ?


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

my friend has something like that, except its underwater, in a fish tank. if its really wet all the time then maybe its some kind of algae.


----------



## Johno2090 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have that in my FBT tank on the wood. I think it's a fungi by the looks of it or maybe a slime mould.


----------

